# Staples Presidential Day Sales 2009 ..Computer specials??



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Dont answer if my question violates some sort of regulation with posting information about retail stores

Does anyone know if Staples is going to have any special computer sales this Presidential Holiday? I have bought 6 computers from Staples over time


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What? Pay cash for the computers and don't buy over time. 

But they always have ads so bet they will.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I work at Staples. I actually saw the ad today. The answer is yes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I work at Staples. I actually saw the ad today. The answer is yes.


So know I know where to get a inside deal at. 

You know of any good laser printer that don't cost and cheap to run and will last?

I have not had a printer in years and never got one after living over at the other place and the ink keep drying up the printer heads. So I gave up but darn I want one to print out things and one that can still take the heat or I was told a laser could but they used to all be so big and cost so much and like I said I did not have the room. Now I got room but like to keep it small.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Color or black/white?

We mostly carry HP color lasers - and a few Brothers.
But with the Brothers, you eventually have to replace the drum too.
So the HP is a bit more cost efficient.

Even if the toners seem pricy, they will last a lot longer than inkjet cartidges ever will.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I work at Staples. I actually saw the ad today. The answer is yes.


Come one , give a hint.
I missed out on that $299 Computer(no monitor) on black friday, is that going to happen again?

Bear in mind i shopped the first Staples(route 9 framingham/natick line) for the longest time before Staples expanded


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You can go to their website and check the weekly adds, they have the weekend add posted.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't know if it's different in every state.

But a Compaq laptop will be $399 and a eMachines small desktop will be $279.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Color or black/white?
> 
> We mostly carry HP color lasers - and a few Brothers.
> But with the Brothers, you eventually have to replace the drum too.
> ...


Not sure. Some say it is still cheaper to get both or is it? Most will be text I print out so will you get toner for each or do you get low on one color and got to replace the other colors too?

Was thinking that Brother was better but if you got to replace the drum also. How long before you replace it and at what cost?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

If you're only doing text, get a simple black and white machine.

I've seen Brother drums cost about $115 and up.

Drum life is affected each time the printer calibrates because calibrating causes the imaging drum to rotate. Imaging-drum life is measured in terms of number of rotations rather than number of pages printed.
The type and length of print jobs also affects drum life. A series of short print jobs uses more drum life than an equivalent number of pages printed in a single large job. To extend drum life, print multiple copies of a print job at one time rather than sending the same job to the printer multiple times.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So just printing out one page and only one page is bad.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can be


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So is the *Duty cycle* the time you got before you need to replace the drum or other parts?
Is the *HP LaserJet P1005 Printer* a good one?

Or the Samsung ML-2851ND Laser Printer, Duplexing (2-sided printing), seems nice but reviews are not good. Like the smaller size and Duplexing (2-sided printing).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

HP LaserJet P1005 Printer

Ad has the HP LaserJet P1006 Printer


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Duty cycle is defined as the maximum number of pages per month of imaged output. 

The HP LaserJet P1006, we carry in our store. It's a nice, small compact laser with decent speed.

The P1005 I haven't seen up close, but it can't be that much different.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you cheese. 

So the Monthly Duty Cycle of 5000 is the most you should print and if you need to print 7000 pages a month you better buy a better printer.

HP LaserJet P1005 Printer - $129.98
* Prints up to 15 ppm
* Up to 600 x 600-dpi resolution
* Duty cycle of up to 5,000 pages/month
* Instant-on Technology provides up to 50% energy savings over traditional fusing while providing a first page-out in seconds
* Cable NOT included

HP LaserJet P1006 Printer
Price:	$179.99
Instant Savings:	-$90.00
Price after savings:	$89.99

* Prints up to 17 ppm
* Up to 600 x 600-dpi resolution
* Duty cycle of up to 5,000 pages/month
* Instant-on Technology provides up to 50% energy savings over traditional fusing while providing a first page-out in seconds
* Cable NOT included

So they both really look the same but for the color. 
P1006 prints out 2 more ppm
P1006 cost $50.00 more but now with Instant Savings:	-$90.00 it cost less.

Hey guy said the drum in the brothers need replaced about every two toners. That is very bad if you ask me. Then lady had the one brother and has never changed the drum and has used it a long time.

OK so the HP LaserJet P1006 Printer is what I will get. I like the small size.
Says no cable but also says USB so does it hook up USB?

I guess my think is a better print so many pages now and then so the toner does not dry out. It said something on the sticker on the printer in the store about the toner and darn I can't remember on the toner.

Does the printer come with any toner or do you got to buy it?

Seems unreal how cheap some of the printers are and the all in one printers that do so much cost so little.

My sister had one that looks something like this 
HP Photosmart C7280 Color Flatbed All-in-One but the darker color casing. It had that little monitor on it and the memory card slots and it prints both sides or she flips the paper to print the other side if you can do that. 
All works still but the scanner stopped working. She loves it so much she just got another scanner only because she want to keep using the printer.

Look what something like that would cost 10 years ago. Darn you be getting just the printer for more then that whole thing.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Usually the USB cable is not included.

And I think they just supply a starter toner in the box.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK Thank you Cheese and Kato.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your still welcome


----------

